# Bridals



## twocolor (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't shoot weddings unless it's a special friend or family member.  This was the bride of a long time client whose son committed suicide leaving her a very young widow.  I promised her if she got married again I would photograph her wedding since she had such a negative experience with her first wedding photographer.

Well she had the blessing to meet a great guy and they got married this last weekend.  Here are her bridals.







2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

Lovely set TC!


----------



## pjaye (Jun 23, 2016)

Stunning. Especially the last one.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 24, 2016)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Very nice indeed!


I wonder if they served good dip at this wedding?


----------



## twocolor (Jun 24, 2016)

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed!
> ...



No dip..... but ice cream bar and pizza which is pretty much the best wedding food I've ever seen!!  Too bad I never eat at a wedding. :-(


----------



## ronlane (Jun 24, 2016)

Congrats to you and the couple. Nicely done.


----------



## twocolor (Jun 24, 2016)

ronlane said:


> Congrats to you and the couple. Nicely done.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Peeb (Jul 19, 2016)

Quite a story- glad you were able to capture their special day for them!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 19, 2016)

Beautifully done!   

I didn't quite follow the story - read it a few times and just didn't get it.  It's early though...


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 22, 2016)

Stunning work! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## jl1975 (Jul 23, 2016)

Nice work.  I'm sure they'll love them.


----------

